# Buying D7000...What lens???



## parker420 (Dec 26, 2010)

I am looking at buying my 1st DSLR....I have decided on the D7000. Places on the net are selling the body for around 800.00, but I have no idea what lens. There will be some sports action shooting, and I was also wondering if saving money with a non-Nikon brand lens is wise? Are there lenses just as good for less, but not the big Nikon brand?


----------



## flea77 (Dec 26, 2010)

The first problem here is that if you are finding a D7000 for $800, that sounds a bit too good to be true. Check to make sure the seller is reputable, make sure it is a USA model (you do want a warranty, right?), etc. That is about a $1,100 body, you can however get a D90 for around $800 from reputable dealers.

Next, that camera will start to show problems with cheap lenses really fast, so you need good glass. You mention sports, but what sports? What conditions? For baseball I use a 80-200 2.8, for basketball a 85mm 1.8, for football a 80-200 2.8 with a 1.4 TC (but would really like a 120-300 2.8).

Allan


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 26, 2010)

Your not going to find new D7000 body for less than $1200. If you do it is either used, gray market, non-U.S. or broken. As far as lens for the D7000, I'd get the Nikon 35mm f/1.8 to start out and a Nikon 80-200 f/2.8.


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2010)

The amount of reach and lens speed you would need for sports action shooting will depend if you are shooting field sports or court sports, and daytime or nightime.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 22, 2011)

Along with what's stated above, my first fast zoom was a Sigma and it served me very well. It was a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 EX HSM Macro (non-OS version). The new OS version is about the same price as a used Nikon 70-200 VR I (which is what I now own).


----------

